# Pregnant woman wants me to move all of her stuff in and out.



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I get a ping to a hotel shortly after the normal 11am checkout time. I arrive and wait for a couple minutes when a lady comes up to the passenger window and asks "if I was Uber" (this was actually Lyft but whatever). I say "Yes" and she yells up to someone on the second floor and then tells me "She needs your help". I then ask, "What kind of help does she need?" (I haven't seen the actual customer yet) and she replies, "I don't know. She might just need you to hold her hand down the stairs or something -- I think she is pregnant".

Now after hitting ARRIVE I saw it was about a $10-$12 run so I figured it was no big deal although my warning bells were going off. As I was walking up in the stairs I considered things like "could this be someone who will stage a fall on the stairs then try to sue me?" because I am suspicious. I know most pregnant women have no problem going down stairs...

I get to her room and she greets me, explains she is pregnant and that all this stuff in the room has to be loaded up. She explains that she doesn't have any money and says something about a family member calling for the trip. I look around and start balking a bit because it's a lot of stuff. I doubt all of it will fit in my compact car. She tells me that a large plastic box can stay if it has to because it's not important.

At this point I'm still partial to just doing it (I really do try to be a nice guy when I can). And I am also thinking about how I will need to make all these trips up and down the stairs to load up her stuff which will absolutely fill my car -- if it even fits. I then tell her, "Usually I try to help people out but this is a lot of stuff......" then I ask her where she is going (I already knew the address from hitting ARRIVE but didn't know what the place actually was). She replies, "to another hotel."

At this point I consider that this means I'm also going to have to wait for her to check in and that I am also going to have to not only load all this stuff into the car but also out of it to the new hotel room. That in total this will probably take anywhere from an hour to an hour and a half for $10-$12 as well as all sorts of labor from me. This is also Spring Break so there is lots of business.

In my head I consider that moving all this stuff and driving someone somewhere then unloading it would cost at least $50 normally.

I then politely decline and tell her that "we just move people" and that "we aren't a moving service". She protests a bit and I repeat that we aren't a moving service and also explain that I am just out here trying to pay my rent and that the company will probably only pay me $10 for the ride (they quoted her $27 though) and that it will take at least an hour.

She then gets a little angry and tells me that I am "discriminating against her". I then tell her that since she is claiming I am discriminating against her I should probably take a photo of all the stuff she is trying to make me move in order to defend myself (but I don't do that) and then I just tell her that it wouldn't all fit in my car and that we aren't a moving service and walk away while telling her that I will do something for her -- I will try to cancel the ride using the option not to charge her -- which I did though I don't know whether or not Lyft will still try to charge her.

I then contacted Lyft and explained that she claimed I discriminated against her but the reason for the cancel was that her stuff would not fit and she was using us as a white glove moving service.

TL/DR: Pregnant woman wants me to move all her stuff out of the hotel down the stairs -- requiring at least ten trips up and down the the stairs and then unload it all to another hotel. Claims discrimination when I politely refuse.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

Even if she had gotten someone else to put the stuff in and out of the car, you were still justified if it was too much stuff. Her personal physical condition has nothing to do with it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber has given the general public the idea that drivers are a community service and that we will do just about anything with a smile.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

The moment you got out of the car and went up the stairs you made the mistake. I’d have sat in the car and waited the 5 minutes. I’d sit waiting for the phone call and then inform her that it’s safety reason we can’t enter a persons place. I’d also let her know I have a set time I can wait and if she needs she can cancel and then reorder when she is ready for a ride somewhere. Otherwise 5 minutes, and shuffle


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

forrest m said:


> Even if she had gotten someone else to put the stuff in and out of the car, you were still justified if it was too much stuff. Her personal physical condition has nothing to do with it.


I agree. It was just her. Honestly I still feel a little guilty (because of my nature) but I tell myself that the request was beyond unreasonable for what the pay was going to be and it's not my fault.

She really did need help and all (she was probably evicted from the hotel room I am guessing based on the time) but I just can't help everyone and am already out here for very little pay. It would have been a lot of labor too moving all that stuff.

The funny thing is if I were in a taxi I would have probably done it. But when I last drove taxi it was a big minivan and the pay was double what I am getting now.



The_Solo said:


> The moment you got out of the car and went up the stairs you made the mistake. I'd have sat in the car and waited the 5 minutes. I'd sit waiting for the phone call and then inform her that it's safety reason we can't enter a persons place. I'd also let her know I have a set time I can wait and if she needs she can cancel and then reorder when she is ready for a ride somewhere. Otherwise 5 minutes, and shuffle


Well I did what I could NOT to collect the $5 from her. I would have felt guilty charging her $5 even though I probably deserved it for my time (I went up the stairs to her room and all).

However karma worked out good for me this time. Within an hour I got a 100+ mile ride. In thinking if I would have taken that trip I would not have gotten this good ride.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

You need to take a crash course on shuffling.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

This sounds like a skit for Candid Camera!


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I agree. It was just her. Honestly I still feel a little guilty (because of my nature) but I tell myself that the request was beyond unreasonable for what the pay was going to be and it's not my fault.
> 
> She really did need help and all (she was probably evicted from the hotel room I am guessing based on the time) but I just can't help everyone and am already out here for very little pay. It would have been a lot of labor too moving all that stuff.
> 
> ...


Guilt?!?! Guilt for what? Do you think she felt any guilt asking you to do all that work for free? By not charging her the cancel fee you basically told her it was ok to try that and please do that to another driver. Do you feel guilty that you are letting another driver deal with her? Oh hell no. Stupid people need to be punished. $5 isnt much but it is a penalty none the less for abusing a driver.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Alabama Lou said:


> This sounds like a skit for Candid Camera!


I'm just waiting now to see if tomorrow I am deactivated by Lyft for "discrimination". The sad thing is it is very much possible.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

You should have taken that photo.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ping to a hotel shortly after the normal 11am checkout time. I arrive and wait for a couple minutes when a lady comes up to the passenger window and asks "if I was Uber" (this was actually Lyft but whatever). I say "Yes" and she yells up to someone on the second floor and then tells me "She needs your help". I then ask, "What kind of help does she need?" (I haven't seen the actual customer yet) and she replies, "I don't know. She might just need you to hold her hand down the stairs or something -- I think she is pregnant".
> 
> Now after hitting ARRIVE I saw it was about a $10-$12 run so I figured it was no big deal although my warning bells were going off. As I was walking up in the stairs I considered things like "could this be someone who will stage a fall on the stairs then try to sue me?" because I am suspicious. I know most pregnant women have no problem going down stairs...
> 
> ...


Well you got more patience than me I would not have got out of the car.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Imho, the mistake you made was even getting out of your car and walking up some stairs in the first place


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

She sucked you in every step of the way. Good on you for drawing a line in the sand. This is a good reminder of why it’s better to just stay in the car.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

You just needed to sit in car for 5 minutes and collected the cancellation fee.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Never. Leave. The. Car.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Only leave the car for UberEATS.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> although my warning bells were going off


Lol. I laughed especially hard at this part but really at this while situation in general. Not at the poor lady mind you - that situation sucks - but what people expect of U/L drivers.

I probably wouldn't have even made it inside but if I had, you know what ol' @mrpjfresh says at a time like this...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> Only leave the car for UberEATS.


Never. Do. Uber. Eats.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Never. Do. Uber. Eats.


Never. Do. Anything. Uber.

EDITED for you ??


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Uber has given the general public the idea that drivers are a community service and that we will do just about anything with a smile.


+1000000000

Effin Uber commercials making life all lollipops and gumdrops


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ping to a hotel shortly after the normal 11am checkout time. I arrive and wait for a couple minutes when a lady comes up to the passenger window and asks "if I was Uber" (this was actually Lyft but whatever). I say "Yes" and she yells up to someone on the second floor and then tells me "She needs your help". I then ask, "What kind of help does she need?" (I haven't seen the actual customer yet) and she replies, "I don't know. She might just need you to hold her hand down the stairs or something -- I think she is pregnant".
> 
> Now after hitting ARRIVE I saw it was about a $10-$12 run so I figured it was no big deal although my warning bells were going off. As I was walking up in the stairs I considered things like "could this be someone who will stage a fall on the stairs then try to sue me?" because I am suspicious. I know most pregnant women have no problem going down stairs...
> 
> ...


She was at a freaking hotel!!! It's not your job to hump that crap!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ping to a hotel shortly after the normal 11am checkout time. I arrive and wait for a couple minutes when a lady comes up to the passenger window and asks "if I was Uber" (this was actually Lyft but whatever). I say "Yes" and she yells up to someone on the second floor and then tells me "She needs your help". I then ask, "What kind of help does she need?" (I haven't seen the actual customer yet) and she replies, "I don't know. She might just need you to hold her hand down the stairs or something -- I think she is pregnant".
> 
> Now after hitting ARRIVE I saw it was about a $10-$12 run so I figured it was no big deal although my warning bells were going off. As I was walking up in the stairs I considered things like "could this be someone who will stage a fall on the stairs then try to sue me?" because I am suspicious. I know most pregnant women have no problem going down stairs...
> 
> ...


Just say for insurance reasons, you can't assist her. What if you fall down the steps??


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Funny how the rider said that she didn't have any money but is staying in Hotels full time. That doesn't register.... No money but moving to hotel to hotel and ordering an standard vehicle! We all know that XL is the the moving service. Preg or not preg this is absolute cheapest of the cheap.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ping to a hotel shortly after the normal 11am checkout time. I arrive and wait for a couple minutes when a lady comes up to the passenger window and asks "if I was Uber" (this was actually Lyft but whatever). I say "Yes" and she yells up to someone on the second floor and then tells me "She needs your help". I then ask, "What kind of help does she need?" (I haven't seen the actual customer yet) and she replies, "I don't know. She might just need you to hold her hand down the stairs or something -- I think she is pregnant".
> 
> Now after hitting ARRIVE I saw it was about a $10-$12 run so I figured it was no big deal although my warning bells were going off. *As I was walking up in the stairs*


 (emphasis added)

_*HALT! FREEZE!! TIME!!! WHOAH!!!! HOLD IT!!!!! *_*STOP RIGHT HERE!!!!!!*

It can go only south from here. It matters not what happened after you got out of the car. That was your first mistake. You are now in more than enough trouble as it is. This is UberX. It is not taxicab or limousine service. You do not go looking for the customer. It is just something that IS NOT DONE.




touberornottouber said:


> I considered things like "could this be someone who will stage a fall on the stairs then try to sue me?" because I am suspicious. I know most pregnant women have no problem going down stairs...
> 
> I get to her room and she greets me, explains she is pregnant and that all this stuff in the room has to be loaded up. She explains that she doesn't have any money and says something about a family member calling for the trip. I look around and start balking a bit because it's a lot of stuff. I doubt all of it will fit in my compact car. She tells me that a large plastic box can stay if it has to because it's not important.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm just waiting now to see if tomorrow I am deactivated by Lyft for "discrimination". The sad thing is it is very much possible. :frown:


I think you did the right thing and you won't be deactivated. 
Uber doesn't have worker's comp for when you fall down the stairs with a box and crack a disk! You can't take on the job risks when you're not technically employed.

Sad for the woman but where's the baby daddy who should be manning up? Maybe you did her a favor if she was thinking she could manage on her own, now it will be clear to her to get the appropriate help from family or services. That doesn't include an uber driver.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

The real question is, where the hell was the POS that was too lazy to pull out? In of the end, you did the right thing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ping to a hotel shortly after the normal 11am checkout time. I arrive and wait for a couple minutes when a lady comes up to the passenger window and asks "if I was Uber" (this was actually Lyft but whatever). I say "Yes" and she yells up to someone on the second floor and then tells me "She needs your help". I then ask, "What kind of help does she need?" (I haven't seen the actual customer yet) and she replies, "I don't know. She might just need you to hold her hand down the stairs or something -- I think she is pregnant".
> 
> Now after hitting ARRIVE I saw it was about a $10-$12 run so I figured it was no big deal although my warning bells were going off. As I was walking up in the stairs I considered things like "could this be someone who will stage a fall on the stairs then try to sue me?" because I am suspicious. I know most pregnant women have no problem going down stairs...
> 
> ...


What EXACTLY does she want you to Move
" IN & OUT "?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Seems like you did the right thing. You don't work for charity and sure as shit, not for <$5/hr.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Pretty sure Uber is a *curbside* service.
If customer is not at curbside, no service.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

This has happened to me a few times. Where is sow at a pickup and there trying to load half of their belongings in my car likes it a U-haul. You have to turn these riders down and explain to them that we transport and dont move people...if they don’t understand or get upset then who cares. Im not worried about their feelings just like their not worried about my vehicle.

I pull up to a pickup last month and a dude walks out with a 60in tv in his hands.I say “where you taking that” he says “ to your trunk” which i reply “ no your not.”


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> This has happened to me a few times. Where is sow at a pickup and there trying to load half of their belongings in my car likes it a U-haul. You have to turn these riders down and explain to them that we transport and dont move people...if they don't understand or get upset then who cares. Im not worried about their feelings just like their not worried about my vehicle.
> 
> I pull up to a pickup last month and a dude walks out with a 60in tv in his hands.I say "where you taking that" he says " to your trunk" which i reply " no your not."


Well I will usually try to help people where I can and where reasonable. This time it just wasn't reasonable at all for me to be going up and down the stairs 20 times and killing 1.5 hours for $12 with no tip. Also she didn't ask in advance at all and just totally ambushed me.

I once had to use an Uber to take home a 55" TV I just bought at the store. It just barely wouldn't fit in my car. I pinged for an XL and called the guy right away to make sure he was OK with it. When he arrived I promptly handed him $20 cash in advance as the tip. He seemed happy with it. Myself I just expect the passenger to show me a little respect if I go out of the way for them. It makes me more inclined to cut them some slack. It's not even all about the money. Sometimes even a $1 tip and a big thank you is enough if the customer is otherwise respectful.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Never. Leave. The. Car.


Exactly what I would have said. Unless that luggage was already at the curb, I would have loaded to avoid damage to my car, but going upstairs, nope. I would not go beyond 10 feet from my car.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Seems like you did the right thing. You don't work for charity and sure as shit, not for <$5/hr.


Right. Sometimes I DO perform some charity work in this gig (waiting 10+ minutes, driving an extra mile for the pickup because the pax misplaced the ping, helping people load groceries, etc) for others but that is completely at my discretion. I can't or shouldn't be expected to do it all the time.



JTTwentySeven said:


> Exactly what I would have said. Unless that luggage was already at the curb, I would have loaded to avoid damage to my car, but going upstairs, nope. I would not go beyond 10 feet from my car.


That's the thing too. It wasn't luggage. It was various household goods and stuff for the baby. It wasn't even arranged orderly but scattered all over the room. 



Another Uber Driver said:


> (emphasis added)
> 
> _*HALT! FREEZE!! TIME!!! WHOAH!!!! HOLD IT!!!!! *_*STOP RIGHT HERE!!!!!!*
> 
> It can go only south from here. It matters not what happened after you got out of the car. That was your first mistake. You are now in more than enough trouble as it is. This is UberX. It is not taxicab or limousine service. You do not go looking for the customer. It is just something that IS NOT DONE.


Yeah I know. I just try to be a nice guy. Often in these cases it ends up being a blind or elderly person who needs help getting into the car. I did taxi off and on for about ten years so I'm just used to that. Frankly I wouldn't of minded helping her one bit if she were just a pregnant woman who wanted someone to help her down the stairs.

I wouldn't have minded one bit either if she had one or two suitcases she needed help with. But this was just something else altogether.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Exactly what I would have said. Unless that luggage was already at the curb, I would have loaded to avoid damage to my car, but going upstairs, nope. I would not go beyond 10 feet from my car.


It's one thing to get out of the car, another to leave it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Well I will usually try to help people where I can and where reasonable. This time it just wasn't reasonable at all for me to be going up and down the stairs 20 times and killing 1.5 hours for $12 with no tip. Also she didn't ask in advance at all and just totally ambushed me.


There is nothing wrong with trying to help people when reasonable, I would probably have done the same thing you did with the exception of starting the trip. At least in my area the wait time pays slightly better than the on trip time and I always have the option to shuffle for a fee.

If the request is not reasonable politely bow out.

I know many drivers are quick to say you were wrong, oh well that is their choice. I know my market and being a little helpful can pay off. So far I have only had one person ask for too much (in my opinion) and I left her butt sitting on the curb.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

To most of our passengers we are:
1) drivers
2) delivery drivers
3) key/phone/wallet/etc. lost and found service
4) moving service
5) ambulance driver
6) counselor
7) tour guide
8) restaurant/club/bar critic
9) personal concierge
10) office on wheel assistant
11) coffee guy
12) whatever
All this, for $15/hr.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

cumonohito said:


> To most of our passengers we are:
> 1) drivers
> 2) delivery drivers
> 3) key/phone/wallet/etc. lost and found service
> ...


Great list, you forgot
13) Gigolo on demand.
14) Story teller
15) DJ


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Was she hot at least?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Nobody would take a bunch of stuff for some irresponsible “C”. The reason she’s going hotel to hotel like a carpet bagger is her “your discriminating” attitude. 

My back hurts, I’m not carrying diddly D, your discriminating against me for my injury and not driving a moving truck.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Yeah I know. I just try to be a nice guy. Often in these cases it ends up being a blind or elderly person who needs help getting into the car. I did taxi off and on for about ten years so I'm just used to that. Frankly I wouldn't of minded helping her one bit if she were just a pregnant woman who wanted someone to help her down the stairs.
> 
> I wouldn't have minded one bit either if she had one or two suitcases she needed help with. But this was just something else altogether.


..............right,....................allright, so you know........................................

In the Capital of Your Nation, we always considered moving jobs to be outside the rate structure. We used to let the customer know this up front.

When I had a station waggon for a cab, I used to handle moving jobs like this:

Go to address, meet customer. Explain to customer that moving jobs are outside the rate structure. Ask if customer understands this. If he even flinches, inform him that you can not help him, spin on your heel, walk away and keep walking NO MATTER WHAT HE OFFERS YOU OR HOW DESPERATE HIS ENTREATIES. DO NOT STOP. KEEP GOING.

If he passes that test, inform him that you are going to look at the stuff and give him a price. You ask him if he will need a receipt. If he says "yes", inform him that you can not help him, spin on your heel, walk away and keep walking. DO NOT TURN BACK UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE.

If he does not need a receipt, look at the stuff, quote a price. If he flinches, argues, wants to bargain, spin on your heel, walk away and keep walking. DO NOT TURN BACK UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE--NOT EVEN AT GUNPOINT.

If all goes well, make sure that he agrees. Let him know that you are not interested in any arguments, buyer's remorse or chiselling once the work has begun. If he gets an attitude at this point, inform him that you can not help him, spin on your heel, walk away and keep walking.

Why did we do this. There was this driver who did a moving job. He looked at the stuff, quoted a price. The customer tried to dicker and bargain, but he would not come off his price. Finally, the customer agreed. The driver did the job. The customer asked for a receipt, which the driver gave. The customer insisted that it be filled out according to the Regulations. That should have been the first alarm bell.

About three weeks later, the driver got a letter: ".........bring manifests, face, registration and proof of insurance for the period X to Y..........". The customer whom he had moved had filed an overcharging complaint. The customer submitted a list of the items and a detailed description of events, including elapsed time at various stages. The driver agreed with the customer's account of events but denied overcharging. This was a mistake on the driver's part, as he should not have said or written anything without a lawyer's being present.

There was a hearing. The Adjudication Panel went over the list piece by piece, took into account the elapsed time and the travel and concluded that the driver had overcharged by less than ten dollars. The driver protested that the whole thing was outside the rate structure. The driver, foolishly, was *pro se*. The Panel, of course, was biased toward the customer. The driver got a three hundred dollar fine and a thirty day vacation.

This was why you were very cautions with moving jobs. When I dispatched, if I got one of those, I talked to the customer to make sure that he understood what was what. Any protest or arguments from the customer got him a referral to a moving company.

You did the right thing. She told you that she had no money. I would not have done a moving job for Uber's garbage rates. In this case, had you demanded any money, she would have complained to Uber and checked "Driver demanded cash.". That is often a one-way ticket to Deactivation Station, no questions asked.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

And you wonder why we run into some of the most entitled pax, Because of people like OP.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Aerodrifting said:


> OP.


His explanation is actually legitimate: the customer might have needed help down the stair. He did drive a cab, so he knows something about the business. You run across people who need help up or down the stair all the time.

I am a pretty cold and hard [donkey]-ed guy when it comes to this business, but, even I will help someone up or down a stair here and there.

He did decline to do the moving job, which is key.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> The moment you got out of the car and went up the stairs you made the mistake.


Is she accused you of sexually assaulting her in that room, you would be in jail right now looking for bail money. Why did you even go in there???


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

If you knocked her up the least you could do is help her move. If you are not the "baby daddy" of course you did the right thing. 

I like to help people out but no way am I ever going into a hotel room where you are off dashcam and have no protection from false allegations. If she needs your help with something she can walk to the car and ask. First and foremost, protect yourself always.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> His explanation is actually legitimate: the customer might have needed help down the stair. He did drive a cab, so he knows something about the business. You run across people who need help up or down the stair all the time.
> 
> I am a pretty cold and hard [donkey]-ed guy when it comes to this business, but, even I will help someone up or down a stair here and there.
> 
> He did decline to do the moving job, which is key.


He left his car unattended and entered a hotel room with a stranger for a possible $10 ride. He also actually considered turning himself to a free mover only stopped by the capacity of his car. Are Uber drivers this low already?


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

If there is one thing that I've learned, never ever leave your vehicle. This is not to say that you can not leave your car in order to help load a suitcase, I do this to prevent passengers from scratching my car, but leaving your vehicle in order to enter a home, hotel, etc, you are abandoning your post. If said person needed help down the stair, check with front desk for assistance.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Update: Well I wasn't deactivated. In fact I didn't even get a reply to the issue I created for the canceled trip yet. I guess that is OK though. I only sent it to cover myself in case she decided to complain that I "discriminated" against her.



Aerodrifting said:


> He left his car unattended and entered a hotel room with a stranger for a possible $10 ride. He also actually considered turning himself to a free mover only stopped by the capacity of his car. Are Uber drivers this low already?


Actually the thing which stopped me was the thought of having to help her move all the stuff back in too -- all by myself without her helping. Also combined with having to take the stuff all down the stairs 10-12 times. There was also no possibility at all of a tip.

If she would have handed me a $20 bill (which has happened before) I probably would have done it. (part of it is the principle of being respected and not completely taken advantage of) Like I said I try to help people where I can and when it is reasonable. That's just my nature. I have my limits though and sometimes those limits differ depending on how well my day went thus far and my current mood.

The trip initially looked fairly decent (for this area). It would have been $10-$12 with relatively light traffic. It might have taken about 20-25 minutes normally. Helping a blind or disabled person down the stairs isn't really a big deal to me usually -- especially if it is a decent ride.

Also this is a beach hotel with all the doors on the outside off a balcony type walkway. My car was within sight the entire time and locked as she was on the second floor right above it. I wouldn't have went inside and down a hallway, etc.



EphLux said:


> Is she accused you of sexually assaulting her in that room, you would be in jail right now looking for bail money. Why did you even go in there???


It's a beach hotel with the doors on the exterior. I was in the doorway and there were other people around to witness it (as I said another woman directed me up to her when I parked). It was also 11am Daytona Beach in the middle of spring break.


----------



## applesvt (Dec 14, 2017)

If faced with this scenario I would decline to go into the building. I also wouldnt start the trip until the passenger was in the car. When I was new to this I once picked up spark plugs from the "pickup" location and drove them to a homeless man in a walmart at the "drop off" location, walked in and found him and even gave him a jumpstart for 10 bucks. I'd never do that again either. 

I would only pick up and help with reasonable amounts of groceries, store purchases, personal items and luggage that was at the curb into my trunk. I would not leave my vehicle. I would cancel a trip if i was expected to help someone actually move. i'm not going to take the time to put down the back seats so they can move out of the apartment their spouse just kicked them out of for example.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

applesvt said:


> If faced with this scenario I would decline to go into the building. I also wouldnt start the trip until the passenger was in the car. When I was new to this I once picked up spark plugs from the "pickup" location and drove them to a homeless man in a walmart at the "drop off" location, walked in and found him and even gave him a jumpstart for 10 bucks. I'd never do that again either.
> 
> I would only pick up and help with reasonable amounts of groceries, store purchases, personal items and luggage that was at the curb into my trunk. I would not leave my vehicle. I would cancel a trip if i was expected to help someone actually move. i'm not going to take the time to put down the back seats so they can move out of the apartment their spouse just kicked them out of for example.


Yes that is one big thing. I never started the trip so it was easy to cancel without being rated. I will never start the trip until the customer is in the car and there has been some interaction first where I feel comfortable enough with them and have verified they are the correct passenger.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ping to a hotel shortly after the normal 11am checkout time. I arrive and wait for a couple minutes when a lady comes up to the passenger window and asks "if I was Uber" (this was actually Lyft but whatever). I say "Yes" and she yells up to someone on the second floor and then tells me "She needs your help". I then ask, "What kind of help does she need?" (I haven't seen the actual customer yet) and she replies, "I don't know. She might just need you to hold her hand down the stairs or something -- I think she is pregnant".
> 
> Now after hitting ARRIVE I saw it was about a $10-$12 run so I figured it was no big deal although my warning bells were going off. As I was walking up in the stairs I considered things like "could this be someone who will stage a fall on the stairs then try to sue me?" because I am suspicious. I know most pregnant women have no problem going down stairs...
> 
> ...


We are not a moving or hauling company. We take groceries and luggage. People tried to get me to haul furniture from a store. I'm sorry that's not who we are



SuzeCB said:


> Never. Leave. The. Car.


Ok good advice


----------



## delusion2 (Sep 5, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ping to a hotel shortly after the normal 11am checkout time. I arrive and wait for a couple minutes when a lady comes up to the passenger window and asks "if I was Uber" (this was actually Lyft but whatever). I say "Yes" and she yells up to someone on the second floor and then tells me "She needs your help". I then ask, "What kind of help does she need?" (I haven't seen the actual customer yet) and she replies, "I don't know. She might just need you to hold her hand down the stairs or something -- I think she is pregnant".
> 
> Now after hitting ARRIVE I saw it was about a $10-$12 run so I figured it was no big deal although my warning bells were going off. As I was walking up in the stairs I considered things like "could this be someone who will stage a fall on the stairs then try to sue me?" because I am suspicious. I know most pregnant women have no problem going down stairs...
> 
> ...


What was the pax's name? I'm really into name profiling?


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

The hotel staff is responsible for their guest, not you.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> The hotel staff is responsible for their guest, not you.


 if she was going from one hotel to another, chances were she was booted out of first because she couldn't pay. I wonder if this was a welfare Hotel of some sort.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Further if you were injured by lifting the luggage you would be completely on your own for covering your medical costs. No Workman's Comp for you.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> if she was going from one hotel to another, chances were she was booted out of first because she couldn't pay. I wonder if this was a welfare Hotel of some sort.


It was a mid range hotel right on the beach. Probably about $70-$100 a night normally. Not sure about now with spring break going on.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Situations like this make me pull the "unicorn card"

"Are you kidding me? I didn't decline on her because she was white, if i declined on everyone who wasn't a unicorn i'd never get any customers"

And that's the end of that argument..


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ping to a hotel shortly after the normal 11am checkout time. I arrive and wait for a couple minutes when a lady comes up to the passenger window and asks "if I was Uber" (this was actually Lyft but whatever). I say "Yes" and she yells up to someone on the second floor and then tells me "She needs your help". I then ask, "What kind of help does she need?" (I haven't seen the actual customer yet) and she replies, "I don't know. She might just need you to hold her hand down the stairs or something -- I think she is pregnant".
> 
> Now after hitting ARRIVE I saw it was about a $10-$12 run so I figured it was no big deal although my warning bells were going off. As I was walking up in the stairs I considered things like "could this be someone who will stage a fall on the stairs then try to sue me?" because I am suspicious. I know most pregnant women have no problem going down stairs...
> 
> ...


I cancel those trips w/fee, "Too much luggage" and move on. And write up or call ASAP.

As far as the discrimination thing, I, absolutely, discriminate. In fact, huge! And surprised I haven't been deactivated; because, I tell Uber, constantly, I discriminate.

But, emphasize with you all the way. We are not a moving service.

Going forward, I do not accept trips from "low end" motels who service "those people".


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi would have told her low life arse to go suck a donkeys dong the moment she said come upstairs



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> We are not a moving or hauling company. We take groceries and luggage. People tried to get me to haul furniture from a store. I'm sorry that's not who we are
> 
> 
> Ok good advice


Umm np I don't take groceries either .


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

She shoulda called Uber...tons of UberAnts woulda' done for her.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Situations like this make me pull the "unicorn card"
> 
> "Are you kidding me? I didn't decline on her because she was white, if i declined on everyone who wasn't a unicorn i'd never get any customers"
> 
> And that's the end of that argument..


"_It ain't no unicorn, it's a unicef!_"
--Bob Nelson


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

No No No!! You are paid to transport from point A-B. Help out with luggage if it's an airport run. If it's moving stuff or hauling a Wal-Mart shopper with 2 carts full of crap then cancel and move on. Hope you learned your lesson on that. It's cheap a$$ people taking advantage of you is all it is and they are the ones who never tip.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Uber has given the general public the idea that drivers are a community service and that we will do just about anything with a smile.


This was a Lyft gig as pointed out by OP... not Uber...



SuzeCB said:


> Never. Do. Uber. Eats.


it was LYFT I tell you LYFT, NOT Uber...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

hrswartz said:


> This was a Lyft gig as pointed out by OP... not Uber...
> 
> 
> it was LYFT I tell you LYFT, NOT Uber...


Eh... interchangeable.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Eh... interchangeable.


Uh... no



amazinghl said:


> Pretty sure Uber is a *curbside* service.
> If customer is not at curbside, no service.


IT WAS A LYFT GIG NOT UBER... just sayin'


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> This was a Lyft gig as pointed out by OP... not Uber...
> 
> 
> it was LYFT I tell you LYFT, NOT Uber...


But the pax thought he was Uber.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

UbeRoBo said:


> No No No!! You are paid to transport from point A-B. Help out with luggage if it's an airport run. If it's moving stuff or hauling a Wal-Mart shopper with 2 carts full of crap then cancel and move on. Hope you learned your lesson on that. It's cheap a$$ people taking advantage of you is all it is and they are the ones who never tip.


I am a RIDE SHARE DRIVER. People are paying to SHARE my RIDE, think personal carpool service.

When you catch a carpool, do you expect others to load your bags if you're going somewhere? Hell no! You do it yourself. I'm a DRIVER, not an airport shuttle or a TAXI or a moving service. A carpool driver. We get paid less and are regulated differently because we're not taxis. When you blur the lines by providing identical or better service at cheaper rates, you're just screwing yourself and providing the wrong idea of what we are.

I'll do a TAXI job when I get paid TAXI rates. If you want to be cheap and order rideshare service, load your own stuff. Need baggage handling assistance? Call a cabbie or an airport shuttle.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

If it's an airport passenger I'll help with bags. I always try to get out and open the door for passengers. I think it's just good service and improves your chances for a tip. I don't fault you for what you do but it's not my idea of good service.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Uber tells you if it's too much stuff for your car to be loaded and drive safely, don't take the ride. Cancel and send them a message. I've moved a few college students and I don't mind waiting for them to pack their stuff and I'll arrange it, but I'm not going into peoples houses, hotels, etc. No. It's gotta be on the curb waiting just like the rider.


----------



## jiglum (Aug 29, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I agree. It was just her. Honestly I still feel a little guilty (because of my nature) but I tell myself that the request was beyond unreasonable for what the pay was going to be and it's not my fault.
> 
> She really did need help and all (she was probably evicted from the hotel room I am guessing based on the time) but I just can't help everyone and am already out here for very little pay. It would have been a lot of labor too moving all that stuff.
> 
> ...


I would not feel very guilty when we are not a moving service. I even see XL drivers with a van full of people and luggage not even get out of their vehicle to help unload. I dont do that but this is no different than when I get a request, take time and expense to drive to them only to find out they dont have a car seat/have too many people etc etc. I feel in those cases, they owe me at least the $3.24 or $5 or whatever we make for a cancellation--for the $15 minutes or whatever I just wasted. I am not a charity. If I didnt need the money for my family, I would be spending more time with them, instead of driving.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

And that is why I do not get out of the car and only display trade dress when it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> She was at a freaking hotel!!! It's not your job to hump that crap!


But what kind of hotel?

Hotels run the gamut from filthy fleabags to ones that charge over $1000 per night for a room.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I agree. It was just her. Honestly I still feel a little guilty (because of my nature)


Judging by your apparent lack of familiarity with the woman it's fair to say that you had nothing to do with getting her into her current state, therefore you're justified in leaving her where you found her.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I consider rideshare Uber or lift as one kind of Pool ride for riders. They pay for the pool ride same as when we go to work, we ride pool and give friends some money for ride. Same thing. We are not in Taxi Service plus we make less than Taxi drivers for transportation unless there is surge.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

*As I was walking up in the stairs *

PLZ EXPLAIN YOUR THINKING HERE

(couldn't go any further hope it turned out ok)


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Wow, so sorry this happened to you. My rule: On a normal pick up like this, I do not leave my car to go into any building for any reason to find a pax or to "help" a pax. I don't go into buildings because they're pregnant. Because they're being discharged from a hospital. Because they're 80 years old. Because they're trying to manage 3 children. I do not leave my car to go into any building to "help" anyone do anything. It wastes time. It's not safe.

I drive a car. I arrive. You walk to my car. I let you in when I confirm your identity. You get in. I drive you to your destination. You get out. I get paid. That's how it works. Where did this pax ever get the idea that anyone from Uber or Lyft would get out of their vehicles, come up to a hotel room of all places, and move their stuff for them? They had to have learned that somewhere.



Nats121 said:


> But what kind of hotel?
> 
> Hotels run the gamut from filthy fleabags to ones that charge over $1000 per night for a room.


Does it matter if it were the Marriott or Motel 6? Who gets out of their vehicle and goes into a hotel room because some stranger asked them to?



OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> Uber tells you if it's too much stuff for your car to be loaded and drive safely, don't take the ride. Cancel and send them a message. I've moved a few college students and I don't mind waiting for them to pack their stuff and I'll arrange it, but I'm not going into peoples houses, hotels, etc. No. It's gotta be on the curb waiting just like the rider.


Uber or Lyft isn't the arbitrator of "what's too much stuff to move." Your vehicle has a total weight recommendation for safety including passengers, cargo, etc. Want to destroy your transmission? Keep hauling people's junk for them.



UbeRoBo said:


> If it's an airport passenger I'll help with bags. I always try to get out and open the door for passengers. I think it's just good service and improves your chances for a tip. I don't fault you for what you do but it's not my idea of good service.


Yes, UbeRoBo, I do the same at the airport. Partly to help expedite the pickup, get out of the way, and also to assure they don't bang the crap out of my vehicle's trunk area with their stuff.



1.5xorbust said:


> But the pax thought he was Uber.


reax thought it was uber. Pax use uber as generic name for all ride share. Like calling an Excedrin an aspirin.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Judging by your apparent lack of familiarity with the woman it's fair to say that you had nothing to do with getting her into her current state, therefore you're justified in leaving her where you found her.


lol a little harsh, but I like it. ?


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Never. Leave. The. Car.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

A thousand times THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I don't even put my car in park unless the idiots can't figure out how to access the 3rd row/they are loading luggage and I want to make sure they don't ef up my car.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

These threads are good because they make drivers think about how they'd handle similar situations because every driver needs a plan.

"Be polite, be professional, and have a plan to avoid paxholes with every ping." - Cary grAnt

As a rule, I don't get out of the car, although if they have a lot of luggage, or it's a woman and she's struggling to lift her luggage off the curb, I will get out to assist with loading. I do this for the protection of my car, not because of any duty to perform. If I do this and I don't see a cash tip, they get a solid downgrade on the ratings.

I will help people who are clearly vision impaired or blind, or who need me to hold the door while they transfer from a wheelchair to my seats (and then put their wheelchair into my trunk). No tips are necessary. This isn't an act of charity, IMAO, this is just common virtue, or decency as befits the day.

But moving stuff? Multiple loads? No.

Carrying stuff to and from their door, garage, upstairs, inside their home, etc? NO F'ing WAY. I'll try very hard not to laugh at their request, but that's a cancel and tax deal for me.

Of course, if they hand me a Benjamin, I may acquiesce. Everything in life is negotiable, within reason. If someone makes a reasonable request for assistance, with payment up front, I may make exceptions, because even my personal rules are made to be broken. Just only broken by me. Any pax giving me grief, attempting to negotiate after my polite refusal, or making any threats of ANY kind, get canceled, taxed, and reported. I leave a paper trail with all paxholes.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I woulda told them I am on medical paper I can’t lift, more than 5 lbs before I even thought about getting out of a car unless at airport run.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Great list, you forgot
> 13) Gigolo on demand.
> 14) Story teller
> 15) DJ


# 13??? Yeah, right.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ping to a hotel shortly after the normal 11am checkout time. I arrive and wait for a couple minutes when a lady comes up to the passenger window and asks "if I was Uber" (this was actually Lyft but whatever). I say "Yes" and she yells up to someone on the second floor and then tells me "She needs your help". I then ask, "What kind of help does she need?" (I haven't seen the actual customer yet) and she replies, "I don't know. She might just need you to hold her hand down the stairs or something -- I think she is pregnant".
> 
> Now after hitting ARRIVE I saw it was about a $10-$12 run so I figured it was no big deal although my warning bells were going off. As I was walking up in the stairs I considered things like "could this be someone who will stage a fall on the stairs then try to sue me?" because I am suspicious. I know most pregnant women have no problem going down stairs...
> 
> ...


I refused to transport a woman's 12 year old daughter. She then started accusing me of being racist in the app messages. I reported her to Uber, and had her blocked from requesting me. I think they were going to deactivate her. I'm thinking of carrying printouts of this rule with the Uber link to TOS, and handing it out to these people. They just won't believe it. I have PAX telling me theyv'e been getting these rides for years. It's truly all Uber's fault.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I refused to transport a woman's 12 year old daughter. She then started accusing me of being racist in the app messages. I reported her to Uber, and had her blocked from requesting me. I think they were going to deactivate her. I'm thinking of carrying printouts of this rule with the Uber link to TOS, and handing it out to these people. They just won't believe it. I have PAX telling me theyv'e been getting these rides for years. It's truly all Uber's fault.


I refused last night to transport a guy accompanying with 4 years old child without car seat avail. He told me other Uber drivers were Okay so I should. I said I am sorry and you could try for another ride, I would cancel your request so You didn't need to pay cancellation fees which I did. I felt so sorry for that kid, he just wanted to go home. :frown:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I agree. It was just her. Honestly I still feel a little guilty (because of my nature) but I tell myself that the request was beyond unreasonable for what the pay was going to be and it's not my fault.
> 
> She really did need help and all (she was probably evicted from the hotel room I am guessing based on the time) but I just can't help everyone and am already out here for very little pay. It would have been a lot of labor too moving all that stuff.
> 
> ...


I'm happy it worked out for you! I was expecting to read the next step was you getting deactivated.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I'm happy it worked out for you! I was expecting to read the next step was you getting deactivated.


Why would he getting deactivated. Both lyft and uber would not deactivate drivers for something like that individual happening unless they were getting sue for discrimination of denying service to blinds with service dogs, disable, color race, refusing to service dirty smelly person. They need more cars and drivers in order to make big money every day. All they care about is to protect their face. When a driver's rating went belows 4.8 or 4.7, they might think, Oh!! This driver had been causing us troubles our business, destroying our good reputations. So we let him go.. Something like that. In America, business cares for no one but themselves.

We should not help a rider (by touching their belongings) for this reason.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/troopers-find-11-pounds-of-cocaine-in-trunk-of-uber.318274/


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> The moment you got out of the car and went up the stairs you made the mistake. I'd have sat in the car and waited the 5 minutes. I'd sit waiting for the phone call and then inform her that it's safety reason we can't enter a persons place. I'd also let her know I have a set time I can wait and if she needs she can cancel and then reorder when she is ready for a ride somewhere. Otherwise 5 minutes, and shuffle


I never get out of my car...not at airports, houses...never

Many Lessons learned towards this

But what I WILL DO...is get you from point A to point B safe and in a clean car...

With a smile ?!!!


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I refused last night to transport a guy accompanying with 4 years old child without car seat avail. He told me other Uber drivers were Okay so I should. I said I am sorry and you could try for another ride, I would cancel your request so You didn't need to pay cancellation fees which I did. I felt so sorry for that kid, he just wanted to go home. :frown:


 Take the fee . You drove there . They are trying to break the rules and put you in a bad situation and they know it . Would it be legal for them to drive in their own car without the seat ? No . Do they know this ? Yes . You earned that fee .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Why would he getting deactivated. Both lyft and uber would not deactivate drivers for something like that individual happening unless they were getting sue for discrimination of denying service to blinds with service dogs, disable, color race, refusing to service dirty smelly person. They need more cars and drivers in order to make big money every day. All they care about is to protect their face. When a driver's rating went belows 4.8 or 4.7, they might think, Oh!! This driver had been causing us troubles our business, destroying our good reputations. So we let him go.. Something like that. In America, business cares for no one but themselves.
> 
> We should not help a rider (by touching their belongings) for this reason.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/troopers-find-11-pounds-of-cocaine-in-trunk-of-uber.318274/


You know. Because Uber.

Welcome to the forum Wild Goose or should I say Wild Duck.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> I cancel those trips w/fee, "Too much luggage" and move on. And write up or call ASAP.


When I first started, I answered a ping at a shelter south of Downtown Dallas (1st mistake), a Latino lady who couldn't speak English came out with two kids and 6+ black yard trash bags worth of stuff. I felt awful but she would have had a hard time getting it all into a Suburban, much less a Ford C-Max... I too much luggage'd her and felt like I needed to say a Hail Mary for it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> I just try to be a nice guy.


In my day business and outside of Uber/Lyft I am a very nice person, despite my jackass persona here. However Uber/Lyft have made me very mercenary when dealing with riders.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I would have handled this situation the exact same way. I really do not mind helping people out beyond driving, such as helping to carry groceries and even lending an ear if they just want someone to talk with for a few minutes after the trip is over. It's my nature, how I was raised. 

However, I do have limits. The only thing I may have done in this situation would have been to ask if she could provide a cash tip upfront. But if everything would not fit in my Civic's trunk, no go. 

Thank you for caring about people, genuinely. And good job with holding your ground when it was clear that it wouldn't work.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ping to a hotel shortly after the normal 11am checkout time. I arrive and wait for a couple minutes when a lady comes up to the passenger window and asks "if I was Uber" (this was actually Lyft but whatever). I say "Yes" and she yells up to someone on the second floor and then tells me "She needs your help". I then ask, "What kind of help does she need?" (I haven't seen the actual customer yet) and she replies, "I don't know. She might just need you to hold her hand down the stairs or something -- I think she is pregnant".
> 
> Now after hitting ARRIVE I saw it was about a $10-$12 run so I figured it was no big deal although my warning bells were going off. As I was walking up in the stairs I considered things like "could this be someone who will stage a fall on the stairs then try to sue me?" because I am suspicious. I know most pregnant women have no problem going down stairs...
> 
> ...


What blows my mind even more than the dozen or so extremely serious mistakes you made in dealing with this ride request is... drumroll please... that all it would have taken was a larger capacity car and a $20 bill for you to have actually done this "ride".
Amazing.

You should possibly consider that your desire to be a "nice guy" is destroying any common sense or business sense you might possess.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Funny how the rider said that she didn't have any money but is staying in Hotels full time. That doesn't register.... No money but moving to hotel to hotel and ordering an standard vehicle! We all know that XL is the the moving service. Preg or not preg this is absolute cheapest of the cheap.


That is a very common theme here in central Florida, what with apartment rentals getting out of hand to the point that it's cheaper to stay in a hotel with extended stay options instead of dropping a $600 deposit, along with first and last months rent on a $1000-1200 crappy 1 bedroom apartment/house.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Lawlet91 said:


> That is a very common theme here in central Florida, what with apartment rentals getting out of hand to the point that it's cheaper to stay in a hotel with extended stay options instead of dropping a $600 deposit, along with first and last months rent on a $1000-1200 crappy 1 bedroom apartment/house.


Owners are always going to charge what the market is willing to pay for properties.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

mbd said:


> Just say for insurance reasons, you can't assist her. What if you fall down the steps??


That's absolutely true. I've been trying to get that point across on this site. Delivery insurance is not the same as drive-share insurance. We're not covered.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Owners are always going to charge what the market is willing to pay for properties.


Your not wrong, the only reason this is a major thing and rents going sky high is the explosive growth here that outstrips the ability to build. In the last 2 years alone Orlando has grown by 400k people as a perfect example


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lawlet91 said:


> That is a very common theme here in central Florida, what with apartment rentals getting out of hand to the point that it's cheaper to stay in a hotel with extended stay options instead of dropping a $600 deposit, along with first and last months rent on a $1000-1200 crappy 1 bedroom apartment/house.


Ditto here in Virginia. Out in the sticks we have loads of motels that are almost entirely occupied full time.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> TL/DR: Pregnant woman wants me to move all her stuff out of the hotel down the stairs -- requiring at least ten trips up and down the the stairs and then unload it all to another hotel. Claims discrimination when I politely refuse.


Going up the stairs to this woman would have rung immediate alarm bells for me, and I would have Zepped right out of there. You just can't be too careful, because I've heard:

_There's a lady who's sure
All that glitters is gold
And she's buying a stairway to heaven
When she gets there she knows
If the stores are all closed
With a word she can get what she came for
Oh oh oh oh and she's buying a stairway to heaven_

.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lawlet91 said:


> That is a very common theme here in central Florida, what with apartment rentals getting out of hand to the point that it's cheaper to stay in a hotel with extended stay options instead of dropping a $600 deposit, along with first and last months rent on a $1000-1200 crappy 1 bedroom apartment/house.


Ummmm..... I'm in Northern NJ, and very grateful to be in a crappy rent-controlled apt. where the landlord is charging new, non-controlled tenants $2,270/month for the otherwise same crappy apartments, plus $50 for parking rights in a lot that doesn't have enough spaces, $10 for garbage disposal, and $30/month for hot/water....


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Ummmm..... I'm in Northern NJ, and very grateful to be in a crappy rent-controlled apt. where the landlord is charging new, non-controlled tenants $2,270/month for the otherwise same crappy apartments, plus $50 for parking rights in a lot that doesn't have enough spaces, $10 for garbage disposal, and $30/month for hot/water....


In a state where the general wages are 4-5 times higher than in Florida from what I understand. The closest same job pay is McDonald's employees making 15+/hr in Jersey/New York, while that same employee in Florida makes 8.25/hr for the same job. The average weekly pay in jersey is somewhere around 1200 a week, in Florida that pay is what many make in a MONTH. It truly really sad since you can't comfortably live here on your own by any stretch of the imagination unless you make way more than the average


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lawlet91 said:


> In a state where the general wages are 4-5 times higher than in Florida from what I understand. The closest same job pay is McDonald's employees making 15+/hr in Jersey/New York, while that same employee in Florida makes 8.25/hr for the same job. The average weekly pay in jersey is somewhere around 1200 a week, in Florida that pay is what many make in a MONTH. It truly really sad since you can't comfortably live here on your own by any stretch of the imagination unless you make way more than the average


NY brought fast food wages up to $15, NJ didn't. Even still, my landlord (new one) is completely out of line here. They're trying to push gentrification by forcing out all the Section 8s and fixed income people. Only way to do that legally is to raise rents astronomically. There is a provision in NJ law against "unreasonable rent increases" (increase by an amount that the average person would find shocking/unreasonable), but people are afraid to fight. No one wants to risk an eviction on their record and they don't know how to fight this and avoid the eviction even if they were to lose.

For the currents that aren't controlled, the lease renewals are demanding about $400/month more. Would you consider that reasonable? For a garden apartment complex built in the 50s with no amenities like a pool, playground, office receiving packages, etc.? They're also charging an additional $50/month for each pet (even Budgies!) or 5 gallons of fish tank.

It's crazy.

I wonder if they are part owners in uber or Lyft...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Was she hot at least?


Well she had one cookin' in the oven, so I would say yeah!

.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

New2This said:


> In my day business and outside of Uber/Lyft I am a very nice person, despite my jackass persona here. However Uber/Lyft have made me very mercenary when dealing with riders.


This. I agree so much. Basically I feel to last doing this and to even have a chance of making a profit you HAVE to be an asshole and the more of an asshole you are (without actually over stepping the line of legality) the better off you are.

I probably lost thousands over the years by using "cancel - do not charge rider" when I should have just no showed them and collected the $5. I also should have flat out refused a lot more unprofitable trips even when the rider got in the car. Same for loading groceries and luggage and that sort of thing. If the trip is under $5 and they are unlikely tippers then why should I do that extra labor?? May as well just collect the 1* as the rating doesn't really matter. The thing is I just find it hard to be that much of an asshole but rideshare is starting to "teach" me to go in that direction more. :frown:


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Just say your doctor forbids you from doing any lifting.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> I still feel a little guilty


Unless it was your d that got her pregnant, you have nothing to feel guilty about.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

forrest m said:


> Even if she had gotten someone else to put the stuff in and out of the car, you were still justified if it was too much stuff. Her personal physical condition has nothing to do with it.


Why you so rude. ..when you meet pregnant woman or disabled people or olde people you can take little extra time to help ... much you are not lose. ..you know good you do good it come after you ... This case are not happening often...when this people asking for help they are not asking you because you are their Uber or Lyft driver they ask because you are their only alternative in that situation...


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Uber1010 said:


> Why you so rude. ..when you meet pregnant woman or disabled people or olde people you can take little extra time to help ... much you are not lose. ..you know good you do good it come after you ... This case are not happening often...when this people asking for help they are not asking you because you are their Uber or Lyft driver they ask because you are their only alternative in that situation...


If you are working in an office and from your window you see somebody needs help to load luggage, would you go out and help?


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> If you are working in an office and from your window you see somebody needs help to load luggage, would you go out and help?


Yes if I have the opportunity to help I will with pleasure ...not for the money ...I'm 4 years with Uber and I always help people who needs help ...I disagree with Uber practice by exploring drivers steeling them overcharge interested the drivers and other bolshet of crime they commit. ... People who use this kind of transportation are not guilty for Uber bad behavarior. ... people are not guilty because the fare are so low and you cannot support your self ...or Uber take 50%from your fare ... The only one to blame in this industry are Uber... Because they start to explore and robbery drivers at every trip ....


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Uber1010 said:


> Yes if I have the opportunity to help I will with pleasure ...not for the money ...I'm 4 years with Uber and I always help people who needs help ...I disagree with Uber practice by exploring drivers steeling them overcharge interested the drivers and other bolshet of crime they commit. ... People who use this kind of transportation are not guilty for Uber bad behavarior. ... people are not guilty because the fare are so low and you cannot support your self ...or Uber take 50%from your fare ... The only one to blame in this industry are Uber... Because they start to explore and robbery drivers at every trip ....


Ok I see. Please correct me if I'm wrong. 
As per my understanding, you are willing to take for example half an hour unpaid leave from your company, if you see someone in the street needs help for loading/unloading his/her luggage. 
Congratulations, you are a very great human being. I can't really argue it. 
However, I'm not that great of a person who could afford losing money for helping others. I sure help others in my spare time or in accidents or etc., but I can not pay out of my pocket to help people.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Ok I see. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> As per my understanding, you are willing to take for example half an hour unpaid leave from your company, if you see someone in the street needs help for loading/unloading his/her luggage.
> Congratulations, you are a very great human being. I can't really argue it.
> However, I'm not that great of a person who could afford losing money for helping others. I sure help others in my spare time or in accidents or etc., but I can not pay out of my pocket to help people.


I mentioned if those people are desable and I have the opportunity to help I will ... I perfectly understand your concern ... The comment it was about poor pregnant woman with to many lugage being evicted from one place and desperately request help help from the driver ...the driver proceed all wrong ..he was supposed to wait in his car up to expire waiting time and cancel for not showing up...then everything was ok ...or start the trip and help that woman with her lugage with her staff if was fithing in the vehicle without any damage. Then again everybody happy ...pasagers already know once you got there and they request additional help you start the trip and driver get pay ...



Alexxx_Uber said:


> Ok I see. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> As per my understanding, you are willing to take for example half an hour unpaid leave from your company, if you see someone in the street needs help for loading/unloading his/her luggage.
> Congratulations, you are a very great human being. I can't really argue it.
> However, I'm not that great of a person who could afford losing money for helping others. I sure help others in my spare time or in accidents or etc., but I can not pay out of my pocket to help people.


I mentioned if those people are desable and I have the opportunity to help I will ... I perfectly understand your concern ... The comment it was about poor pregnant woman with to many lugage being evicted from one place and desperately request help help from the driver ...the driver proceed all wrong ..he was supposed to wait in his car up to expire waiting time and cancel for not showing up...then everything was ok ...or start the trip and help that woman with her lugage with her staff if was fithing in the vehicle without any damage. Then again everybody happy ...pasagers already know once you got there and they request additional help you start the trip and driver get pay ...


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Uber1010 said:


> I mentioned if those people are desable and I have the opportunity to help I will ... I perfectly understand your concern ... The comment it was about poor pregnant woman with to many lugage being evicted from one place and desperately request help help from the driver ...the driver proceed all wrong ..he was supposed to wait in his car up to expire waiting time and cancel for not showing up...then everything was ok ...or start the trip and help that woman with her lugage with her staff if was fithing in the vehicle without any damage. Then again everybody happy ...pasagers already know once you got there and they request additional help you start the trip and driver get pay ...
> 
> 
> I mentioned if those people are desable and I have the opportunity to help I will ... I perfectly understand your concern ... The comment it was about poor pregnant woman with to many lugage being evicted from one place and desperately request help help from the driver ...the driver proceed all wrong ..he was supposed to wait in his car up to expire waiting time and cancel for not showing up...then everything was ok ...or start the trip and help that woman with her lugage with her staff if was fithing in the vehicle without any damage. Then again everybody happy ...pasagers already know once you got there and they request additional help you start the trip and driver get pay ...


Yeah ... it makes more sense now. 
When the profitability is marginal, the driver should assess the situation quickly and make the best decision in the shortest time


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Handicap people are just as capable of taking advantage as anyone else. And just as capable of being polite and respectful. Money aside, if there's no respect, I don't carry anything.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Yeah ... it makes more sense now.
> When the profitability is marginal, the driver should assess the situation quickly and make the best decision in the shortest time


Tx. Only 1%of this casualty


ZenUber said:


> Handicap people are just as capable of taking advantage as anyone else. And just as capable of being polite and respectful. Money aside, if there's no respect, I don't carry anything.


Well if you engage to. Provide public transportation you supposed to be ready to negotiate with good ..nice ...bad.and ugly people. .. people are not all the same to create comfort and good earning at you preference. 
..every job has his consequences in one way or another. That's why in. NYC city send to taxi school all drivers to make them to understand Workin with people can be many expectations they may not like and drivers should understand all kind of situation .. exempt ...violence against them people are not the same ...we transport drunks ...hiper after drugs jump in Uber car after home violence ... they come in our cars after many of their life conflict. .. so knowledge are education... If people bothering you so much get little educated how to work with them .... everything are wrong can get. wrong


----------



## EdThatUberGuy (Feb 20, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Never. Do. Uber. Eats.


UberEats = waste of time. Only ends up paying about $5 or $7 an hour. The late night munchers who pay this ridiculous fee order from places where you have to wait in the drive through behind a line of other cars. I finally switched it off the last time I drove.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I refused to transport a woman's 12 year old daughter. She then started accusing me of being racist in the app messages. I reported her to Uber, and had her blocked from requesting me. I think they were going to deactivate her. I'm thinking of carrying printouts of this rule with the Uber link to TOS, and handing it out to these people. They just won't believe it. I have PAX telling me theyv'e been getting these rides for years. It's truly all Uber's fault.


I like the printout idea! Get a punch of them in a folder and hand them out as you cancel, tax and leave!

What if fhe "help the pregnant lady in the room" was actually an ambush?!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

A month or two ago I picked up an elderly lady at a neighborhood co-op style grocery store. She only had a few bags. I pulled into the end of her apartment building's driveway. She offered me $10 cash to help her carry in groceries.

As I started carrying them in a guy in a minivan started coming out of the driveway, but he was blocked in by my car. He asked if I would be a while and I said "just a minute". He seemed OK with that.

I carried her groceries up two flights of stairs. She opened the door to her apartment. I crossed the threshold, but only enough to set her groceries down inside her apartment. Yes it was risky, but I figured very unlikely to be accused by a friendly elderly woman in Madison, WI.

I would do this again in a heartbeat...$10 for less than 5 minutes of some very light lifting. However I would do two things differently: 1) move the car so as not to block the driveway, and 2) run the video recorder and hold my phone in my hand just in case.

OP you did the right thing.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

EdThatUberGuy said:


> UberEats = waste of time. Only ends up paying about $5 or $7 an hour. The late night munchers who pay this ridiculous fee order from places where you have to wait in the drive through behind a line of other cars. I finally switched it off the last time I drove.


Oh so that massive late night line is filled with people that aren't even getting themselves food now..

LOL!

I would be pissed off trying to order my medium black coffee at 2 am and the place is filled with UE drivers from all the drunk asses and stoners. Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Noles20 (Jan 12, 2019)

Why didn't any of the hotel workers help her get her stuff down to where the car would be loaded? Why should the Uber driver feel compelled to help if no one else is helping? Maybe there is a reason they are not helping her?


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ping to a hotel shortly after the normal 11am checkout time. I arrive and wait for a couple minutes when a lady comes up to the passenger window and asks "if I was Uber" (this was actually Lyft but whatever). I say "Yes" and she yells up to someone on the second floor and then tells me "She needs your help". I then ask, "What kind of help does she need?" (I haven't seen the actual customer yet) and she replies, "I don't know. She might just need you to hold her hand down the stairs or something -- I think she is pregnant".
> 
> Now after hitting ARRIVE I saw it was about a $10-$12 run so I figured it was no big deal although my warning bells were going off. As I was walking up in the stairs I considered things like "could this be someone who will stage a fall on the stairs then try to sue me?" because I am suspicious. I know most pregnant women have no problem going down stairs...
> 
> ...


Repeat after me:

I will NEVER leave the driver's seat of my car except to open the trunk for someone who wants to put their luggage into it. And that's only if it's a woman.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

She “had no money” what is she doing booking a paid transport service? 

I run a few Vans and a SUV, so am often faced with this sort of scenario. It’s a simple explanation that the stuff gets brought to the car and I load it up - whilst the App is on, and it won’t be turned off till it’s all out. If they need a labourer to get things from the Kerbside then rates start at an additional $1.50 p/min


----------



## Deltaforce (Mar 22, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I get a ping to a hotel shortly after the normal 11am checkout time. I arrive and wait for a couple minutes when a lady comes up to the passenger window and asks "if I was Uber" (this was actually Lyft but whatever). I say "Yes" and she yells up to someone on the second floor and then tells me "She needs your help". I then ask, "What kind of help does she need?" (I haven't seen the actual customer yet) and she replies, "I don't know. She might just need you to hold her hand down the stairs or something -- I think she is pregnant".
> 
> Now after hitting ARRIVE I saw it was about a $10-$12 run so I figured it was no big deal although my warning bells were going off. As I was walking up in the stairs I considered things like "could this be someone who will stage a fall on the stairs then try to sue me?" because I am suspicious. I know most pregnant women have no problem going down stairs...
> 
> ...


No way! I allow a reasonable amount of luggage in my car and the passenger must be at the pick-up location curb. Definitely not a moving service. What if u damaged her household items while moving them or just the mete allegation u damaged her goods while moving them. The Uber Company would be listed in the judicial complaint. God forbid but what if u got hurt while moving her belongings up and down the stairwell. Too much liability. That sounds like a task for a moving company...just saying


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> Right. Sometimes I DO perform some charity work in this gig (waiting 10+ minutes, driving an extra mile for the pickup because the pax misplaced the ping, helping people load groceries, etc) for others but that is completely at my discretion. I can't or shouldn't be expected to do it all the time.
> 
> 
> That's the thing too. It wasn't luggage. It was various household goods and stuff for the baby. It wasn't even arranged orderly but scattered all over the room. :frown:
> ...


I'd be concerned I was being set up for a robbery. It's why you don't go into places for food delivery. Nuts to do it for uber.

Edit: saw your description of the hotel. Makes a bit more sense. I would not have hesitated at all charging the cancel fee after realizing she wanted a pack mule, though.


----------

